

Africa's Aid Mess: Why the philanthropy of Gates, Clinton and Bono fails. - mudil
http://online.barrons.com/article/SB50001424053111903747504579185800700741812.html

======
PhantomGremlin
Reminds me of a quip I read somewhere: "OLPC is a rich man's idea of what poor
men need. It's like donating an expresso machine to a homeless shelter."

